# I'm getting a mini foal!



## haviris (May 31, 2009)

So here's the back story, last year I bought a cute little two year old mini filly. First thing I noticed when I saw her is they had her running w/ a stud! So I asked if she was bred, apparently they didn't relize he'd breed her even though she was really to young. They assured me she hadn't been w/ him long and they hadn't seen anything happen. So I bought her anyway, figured I'd treat her like she's bred, but assume she's not.

Daisy is a tiny thing, I call her the petting pony because that's all she's good for! I have not been giving her the time she needs, I'm more focused on my driving minis, and desided maybe it would be better to find her a new home. I wasn't in a big hurry, I didn't want to sell her if she was bred, w/ her being so young I was worried she'd end up w/ someone that wouldn't know what to do if there was trouble. Also I was kind of longing for a baby, my one bred mare turned up open! I mentioned it to a friend that breeds appy minis, she was interested, she wanted a small companion for her dwarf mini, and it sounded like a really good fit! She said she'd even trade one of this year's foals for her, and I could have Daisy's foal if she turned out to be bred. So I've been waiting and watching as the foals have been born, waiting for "the one", the first foal this year was out of a mare she bought bred, a really pretty black and white colt! He was nicer then the mare I gave them so they offered him to me in trade for Daisy AND her foal if she had one, but I wasn't quite ready, I wanted to see more foals first. 

She had a pretty colt that was covered in spots! Then a VERY pretty pintaloosa filly, she'd have been the one, but they desided to keep her, THEN DAISY FOALED, he's just adorable, sorrel and white pinto, really tiny! Then last night a pretty buckskin filly w/ appy characteristics, looks like some white on her butt! Only two more mares to go, due late June early July, but I desided I'd kept them waiting long enough. So I'm getting the black and white colt! He's ready to go now, and he's a really pretty fancy colt! And good driving size, it was really hard giving up Daisy's colt, but I'd be in the same boat w/ him as I was with her, and I really don't need him!

(Oh, and I also found out that Daisy had been running w/ the stud all summer! They were apparently to embarrassed to admit it when I asked, if I had known that before I would have assumed she was bred, and probably kept her til she foaled, but I'm kind of glad it worked out like it did)

So anyway sorry for the life story, just wanted to share my news, I'm hoping to go pick him up today, but not sure yet if I will be able to, we'll see.

Here are some pics, the first ones were just after he was born (check out his diamond)









And this one was taken yesterday after his first haircut!





And here is Daisy's colt, I love his face markings, the other side his face is nearly solid!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 31, 2009)

Awwww, they are cute! I'm glad you were able to find a good home for Daisy and her colt. And being that it's a friend she went to, you'll be able to see her and the colt from time to time.


----------



## haviris (May 31, 2009)

I did go see them today! I desided not to get my new boy just yet, he's never been away from his mom, so she's going to separate them and I'm going to go get him in a week or so.

Now I also got to see Daisy's colt, and he's the tiniest thing ever! He's so cute and sweet, I just wanted to scoop him up and take him home! I gave him a back rub, which he loved! He wrapped his little body around my leg and started nibbling at my shoes. She has the little filly that is 3 or 4 days younger, and she was so much bigger!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 1, 2009)

With Daisy being so young, it's a good thing that he is small. Easier birth for her.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 1, 2009)

those minis are way to cute.


----------



## haviris (Jun 1, 2009)

A very good thing! Not only is she young, but she's pretty small to! And there was some trouble, not because of size, he's perfect there, but he wasn't presented quite right and they had to untagle things. Thankfully they had her under a camera and were there! I definately made the right choice sending her to them! I just can't get over how tiny that baby is, and I'm alittle sad he's not here for me to play with. 

But I'm also very excited to get my black and white colt home, I think he's going to look really fancy w/ the cart!


----------

